# how to make cheap wine...



## urbansurvivor (Oct 19, 2012)

I found a great article on how to make wine and would like to share there are so many uses for alcohol in any TEOTWAWKI barter, medicinal, recreation, fuel etc. http://www.survivalistmind.com/foru...rum11/how-to-make-cheap-winealcohol-thread18/ I was gonna post the whole article here but IDK about plagerism I've already started making some and it's working I was sceptical but it's real easy to do


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for your post. Prison inmates have been making wine for years, so it can't be too hard. But I don't believe wine works for most medicinal (antiseptic) or fuel applications. Someone please correct me if I am wrong. I suppose it depends on the alcohol content. Now barter and recreation, those are accurate for sure. I am not a drinker but I might be if the world goes to crap.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Thanks for your post. Prison inmates have been making wine for years, so it can't be too hard. But I don't believe wine works for most medicinal (antiseptic) or fuel applications. Someone please correct me if I am wrong. I suppose it depends on the alcohol content. Now barter and recreation, those are accurate for sure. I am not a drinker but I might be if the world goes to crap.


It has to be distilled to get the alcohol levels high enough. Once the alcohol levels get high enough it will kill the yeast. Different yeast, different level. My experience has been that baking yeast will tolerate more than brewers yeast will. Our average fermentation was two weeks to wine.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I've been making homemade wine on and off for 30 years. I agree, distillation is required to get the level of alcohol high enough to have combustion. Just try lighting wine on fire...doesn't happen. Now, the quality of wine is based upon the fruits you use, the yeasts, and how clean you keep your equipment. I've gotten a few of my wines up over 16% alcohol, but even that isn't strong enough. Closer to 100% alcohol, the better the burn. Just a word of advice: distillation is illegal unless you get permission from the BATF-E and your state/local agencies. In most locales, wine and beer making for personal consumption is permitted, with caveats.


----------



## urbansurvivor (Oct 19, 2012)

Yes I agree to get a burn out of it you need a higher alcohol content which can only be acheive through distillation which is ILLEGAL but if TEOTWAWKI comes then knowing how to make alcohol will come in mighty handy and distilling it will be manditory for medicinal and fuel. This basic process can be applied to many different types of alcohol. IDK after a few batches I'll start trying some other fruits and such I didn't know it could be this easy. My next concern it how to get yeast in TEOTWAWKI.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I made "prison wine" earlier this year using a very similar recipe, altho I didn't add any sugar. I used "100% juice" (it might've been apple-cran) with regular bread yeast. I didn't even "proof" it, I just dumped it in the juice. I also used a balloon as a "bubbler". It was okay, at least it would be if I had to make my own. 

I picked a bunch of wild blackberries this summer; they're sitting in my freezer until I can get up my nerve to try to turn it into wine.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Thanks for your post. Prison inmates have been making wine for years, so it can't be too hard. But I don't believe wine works for most medicinal (antiseptic) or fuel applications. Someone please correct me if I am wrong. I suppose it depends on the alcohol content. Now barter and recreation, those are accurate for sure. I am not a drinker but I might be if the world goes to crap.


PRUNO!!! this is not the ride I'm looking for! 
http://www.blacktable.com/gillin030901.htm

And its not only yeast to try to procure, but also sugar right? I mean people have been making this for a long time, but unless you have the right ingredients and tools it's not going to work??

Also, as I understand there are forms you can fill out that will relatively easily let you distill alcohol for "experimental fuel" production, but there's a LOT of red tape on the back end when it comes to detailing every single batch, the ingredients, the time and volume of production, how you used it, etc.

just because you HAVE those forms doesn't mean you can make moonshine legally, it means you can be open to investigation much easier just for having asked for the permits to do what should be legal in the first place. (People keep looking at things being illegal and saying you shouldnt do that instead of asking WHY is it illegal? who gains by making it illegal?) And it's not that I want to decriminalize it so I can do it, it's that I want the government to stop stepping into every damn thing people do. I abhor the nanny state.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

PrepN4Good said:


> I made "prison wine" earlier this year using a very similar recipe, altho I didn't add any sugar. I used "100% juice" (it might've been apple-cran) with regular bread yeast. I didn't even "proof" it, I just dumped it in the juice. I also used a balloon as a "bubbler". It was okay, at least it would be if I had to make my own.
> 
> I picked a bunch of wild blackberries this summer; they're sitting in my freezer until I can get up my nerve to try to turn it into wine.


I've made blackberry wine before...great stuff!


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Startingout-Blair said:


> I've made blackberry wine before...great stuff!


I'd appreciate if you'd post your recipe. I'm sure there's more to the process if you're using whole fruit. :scratch

As for the legality of making your own alcohol of any type, if TSHTF I'm sure TPTB will have more important matters to attend to then checking backyards for stills. I think. 

Coincidently, my beekeepers club had a speaker this week who explained about making mead. In our state, it's legal to make 200 gallons a year for "home use".


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

PrepN4Good said:


> I'd appreciate if you'd post your recipe. I'm sure there's more to the process if you're using whole fruit. :scratch
> 
> As for the legality of making your own alcohol of any type, if TSHTF I'm sure TPTB will have more important matters to attend to then checking backyards for stills. I think.
> 
> Coincidently, my beekeepers club had a speaker this week who explained about making mead. In our state, it's legal to make 200 gallons a year for "home use".


Mead is good stuff. There's a place outside of Durango, CO called Honeyville . They make a mead/blackberry blend that is just wicked good.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

I've been making my own wine and brewing beer for a few years now. It helps if you have an understanding of general chemistry and biology but isn't a requirement for making some tasty adult beverages.
In order to benefit from the combustion and antiseptic properties of alcohol, you must be able to have a sufficient molarity (concentration per liter). This can be achieved through distillation.
With step feeding the yeast strain Lavlin EC1008, I've been able to get my theoretical yield ABV to 18.5%. The actual yield was probably closer to 17. This was for a wild raspberry dessert style wine I made and it was delicious! If I were to distill this, I could get the ABV up pretty high.
You can save yeast by washing the slurry (scum on the bottom of your fermenter) with deionized water to separate the yeast from the crud and freezing the yeast or keeping them in the fridge.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Dakine said:


> PRUNO!!! this is not the ride I'm looking for!
> http://www.blacktable.com/gillin030901.htm
> 
> And its not only yeast to try to procure, but also sugar right? I mean people have been making this for a long time, but unless you have the right ingredients and tools it's not going to work??
> ...


The reason distillation isn't legal in the US has multiple parts.
Ultimately, thy want to be able to tax it. Been this way since colonial times and before.
Next, exploding stills are dangerous. It's a high pressure vessel, boiling a volatile substance. Large fireballs randomly going off is not safe.
Lastly, If you don't distill at the correct temperature you get a methyl alcohol instead of ethyl alcohol and the way the methyl group binds to other molecules can cause serious health problems.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

ContinualHarvest said:


> The reason distillation isn't legal in the US has multiple parts.
> Ultimately, thy want to be able to tax it. Been this way since colonial times and before.
> Next, exploding stills are dangerous. It's a high pressure vessel, boiling a volatile substance. Large fireballs randomly going off is not safe.
> Lastly, If you don't distill at the correct temperature you get a methyl alcohol instead of ethyl alcohol and the way the methyl group binds to other molecules can cause serious health problems.


Then you have the loop hole method. If fire is illegal than freeze. The water in the wine will freeze first. The alcohol will pour off the slurry. Not saying that I've done this of course


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Raisins work really well for home vino. Used watermelon once too.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Boomy said:


> Then you have the loop hole method. If fire is illegal than freeze. The water in the wine will freeze first. The alcohol will pour off the slurry. Not saying that I've done this of course


Very true. This is a good way to make hard cider. In fact, on producer uses the plastic Better Bottles, freezes them after fermenting and processes it that way.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

******* version


----------



## HillbillyPrep (Mar 24, 2012)

We have made several different wines. Plum, grape, blackberry, peach, strawberry and even cantaloupe. My wife can tell the difference but I can only tell if it’s blackberry or plum.
I put five pounds of fruit, 12 pounds of sugar and two packs of dry yeast in a five gallon bucket and mix with water. Fill the bucket to within three inches from the top of the bucket. I don’t seal the lid right away because for seven days I mix the potion twice a day.
We drill a hole in the lid and use clear tubing that just fits in the hole. The tube runs to a pint jar half full of water, that’s our “bubbler”.
After mixing twice on the seventh day I seal the lid air tight and let it sit for at least six weeks. I usually let it sit longer than that to make sure it stops bubbling. 
When that time comes we strain the wine into ½ gallon jars using a paint strainer. To make sure we have really clear wine we let it sit in the jars for about a week or so, some settling will occur. 
After it settles we siphon the wine into bottles.
You have to make sure that it has stopped bubbling before putting it into the bottles. Bad things will happen if pressure builds up after you cork the bottles.
I’m not sure of the alcohol content but I have taken a few bottles to a cook out and seen the effects on the folks that drank it. 
Cases of empty bottles and corks are inexpensive. It’s a fun process and we enjoy it.


----------

